# Performance Enhancing Drugs & the Middle-aged Man



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2012)

Performance Enhancing Drugs & the Middle-aged Man by Mike Arnold It wasn?t long ago when the word ?middle-age? was associated with physical inadequacy. For millennia middle-age was the accepted time when a man would move beyond his prime and leave the strength and vigor of his youth behind; a time when those prized qualities which [...]

*Read More...*


----------

